# Juvenile Pigeon Care



## SOPH4496 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi All,
Could anyone advise me what to feed a juvenile pigeon. He was brought into the garden by a cat and looks like he has very short tail feathers.He seems unharmed and is fully feathered apart from his head, which looks bald. He seems quite strong, but feels scrawny.
Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

First, if a bird is harmed by a cat or even gets a cat's saliva on any part where it may attempt to preen its feathers, it could easily develop pasteurella. An antibiotic (synulox/noroclav/clavamox) is advisable, but will normally only be available on veterinary prescription. 

Second, is this a juvenile feral pigeon or a wood pigeon? If you could post a pic, we may be able to estimate how many weeks old the bird is and better recommend what is best for nourishment. 

If you have only just found him, I advise putting him in a quiet, safe place in a cage, pet carrier or box, preferably on a heat source such as heatpad or well wrapped hot water bottle. After he's warmed up then he can be given a mix to rehydrate him/get his system started up safely - tablespoon of glucose or honey or sugar, teaspoon of salt, litre of water, with the mix being just a litle warm. If he will not drink unaided from a small pot, or by having beak gently put in it (below the nostrils), then it can be dripped into the front of his beak (never squirted in the mouth) by dropper or syringe. 2 or 3 ml will do for first go.

Once left a little while, he could then be fed, depending on likely age.

Here is a guide to baby pigeon care plus a list of wildlife rescue places which may be of help depending where you are :

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

John


----------

